# 9.1 Kernel



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Anyone know if the kernel changed in version 9.1 for a S2 649? Will super patch still work? Did it change too much that Sapper and other tweaks won't work?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Soapm said:


> Anyone know if the kernel changed in version 9.1 for a S2 649? Will super patch still work? Did it change too much that Sapper and other tweaks won't work?


It may take a few weeks for tweaks and superpatch to catch up. Sapper will probably work. If it does you can provide a valuable contribution by sending your tivoapp to Shutterfriend on DDB, who is anxiously awaiting the opportunity to update superpatch.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

rbautch said:


> It may take a few weeks for tweaks and superpatch to catch up. Sapper will probably work. If it does you can provide a valuable contribution by sending your tivoapp to Shutterfriend on DDB, who is anxiously awaiting the opportunity to update superpatch.


Will do, I signed up for the update but haven't received it yet. I have a lot of stored information on how to update but if they don't work I can jusr run SApper again. Someone will have to instruct me how to extract the tivoapp info but I'd be glad to give back...


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

rbautch said:


> It may take a few weeks for tweaks and superpatch to catch up. .


Am I wrong but the first step is still the kernel?
This will allow the Tivo to boot 9.1 with hacks correct?
Has anyone done this upgrade on a S2 either 540 or 649?
Can I use the kernel I currently use with 8.1 or do I need to do a replace_initrd on the new 9.1 kernel?


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

Soapm said:


> Am I wrong but the first step is still the kernel?
> This will allow the Tivo to boot 9.1 with hacks correct?
> Has anyone done this upgrade on a S2 either 540 or 649?
> Can I use the kernel I currently use with 8.1 or do I need to do a replace_initrd on the new 9.1 kernel?


I have a 540 S2 with a modified EPROM. Running replace_initrd on the 9.1 kernel got all my hacks working again.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

jlc said:


> I have a 540 S2 with a modified EPROM. Running replace_initrd on the 9.1 kernel got all my hacks working again.


Can you share your modified kernel with instructions how to replace mine with it? My 649 DT upgraded to 9.1 is very unstable, lots of reboots for no appearent reason. Slicer copied over the same kernel I was using in my 8.1 OS so I would like to see if a 9.1 kernel will make me more stable.

Is it possible for you to share?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Is it possible for you to share?


You can make one yourself, it's not too hard. First, go to the files forum at ddb and download replace_initrd.mips.tar.gz that NillaZilla posted. Unpack it and put the 2 files (replace_initrd.mips, null-linuxrc.img.gz) somewhere on your tivo, say... /var.
Next get a virgin 9.1 kernel from MFS. Pull up a telnet prompt and do

```
mfs_dumpobj -r /SwModule
```
You'll get a whole bunch of crap, one thing should be labeled GZkernel and will have the 9.1..etc designation next to it. Write down the "ModuleFile" number next to it. In my example this would be 5555. Then extract the kernel with the following :

```
cd /var
mfs_uberexport 5555 | gzip -d | cpio -id
```
Then replace it's initrd with

```
./replace_initrd.mips vmlinux.px null-linuxrc.img.gz
```
Find out what your current kernel partition is with

```
bootpage -b /dev/hda
```
 that'll return either 3 or 6. Then install the kernel with dd with

```
dd if=/var/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hdaX
```
 where X is either 3 or 6 depending on your bootpage output.

Voila.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> You can make one yourself, it's not too hard. First, go to the files forum at ddb and download replace_initrd.mips.tar.gz that NillaZilla posted. .


I'm going to try it because I am the adventurous type but now I am really confused. i thought my new 9.1 kernel was overwritten when slicer moved my hacks from the old to the new partition. Here is what I get with that command. Am I still using the new 9.1 kernel? If so, how are my hacks working? I have all hacks working except mfs_ftp.

SwModule 286890/11 PRIMARY {
ServerVersion[9]=2
ModuleFile[19]=286891
ModuleRelease[18]=1
ModuleVersion[17]=9.1-01-2
Name[16]=*GZkernel-TGC01*
ServerId[8]=110150697
Version[1]=1
IndexPath[4]=/SwModule/286890 /Server/110150697


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Well, I got the instructions to work but now I'm in the eternal reboot. I go to powering up, wait a few minutes then to reboot. I guess I'll have to break down and make that serial cable I've been putting off making. Looks like I need it now.

Or maybe I'll jus run SApper again tomorrow, that has been my lucky formula so far.. 

By the way, here are my last telnet entries...

FamRoom-bash# cd /var
FamRoom-bash# mfs_uberexport 286891 | gzip -d | cpio -id
cpio: warning: archive header has reverse byte-order
3380 blocks
FamRoom-bash# /var/replace_initrd.mips vmlinux.px null-linuxrc.img.gz

initrd.gz found at 1393456

Backing up vmlinux.px to vmlinux.px.bak
Replacing the initrd with the one which the user provided.
0+1 records in
432+0 records out
FamRoom-bash# bootpage -b /dev/hda
6
FamRoom-bash# dd if=/var/vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda6
3379+1 records in
3379+1 records out
FamRoom-bash# reboot


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Well, I made me a serial cable but then realized I had disabled my serial bash and serial console because they were competing for use of my serial port. I didn't like using the IR cable to change the cable box.

Now what, am I really screwed?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

If you previously installed the backport drivers or bcmemac.o (as I believe SApper does) then the combination of these drivers with a stock kernel will probably cause your reboot problems. You either have to revert to stock drivers or use a custom kernel.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Ok, I got it back up and running by running SApper again. I still get reboots when I try using the wishlist or deleting a programs from my to do list. Call me crazy, but I would still like to try the stock kernel.

In addition to the above instructions (which did seem to change my kernel), how do I also revert back to my stock backport drivers? I believe SApper puts them on the alternate partition for safe keeping.

As an alternative, I do have my original 80gig drive still with stock image. I can put it back in for a few days until it get's the 9.1 update then I know I will have access to the original 9.1 kernel and backport drivers. How would I extract them from the stock drive and insert them in my hacked drive?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can enable dsscon in the bootpage, and still use serial port, at least I did


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I am stable now so this is just an FYI question.

Can you change a Kernel while the drive is still in the Tivo or must you remove the drive from the Tivo and mount it on a PC?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Just dd in whichever kernel you want. You can do it while the tivo is running and then reboot, or in a pc.


----------

